# Anyone Going To The Richmond Rv Show In Va



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here was going to go.

Darlene


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Darlene

Bonnie and I plan on going. Right now we are looking at Saturday lunchtime or early afternoon. DW is on call for the Hospital and I work nights this weekend so we are at the mercy of the pager.

MK


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, Darlene:
Terri has consented to join me for a couple of hours at the show hopefully on Saturday. And I have consented to join her for a couple of hours at Short Pump Mall afterwards


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Obviously too far for me...but I'd like to see some pictures.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We are headed there this morning, then back to the new SOB to finish putting everything in it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> We are headed there this morning, then back to the new SOB to finish putting everything in it.


Pack the SOB first and take it to the RV show...great way to have your first night of camping.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Bought 3 MaxAir vents at the show...........18.50 ea...............that is the lowest I have ever seen them.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We are going today! We go every year, and it always gives us the itch to start planning our camping season. This year is looking like a week at Buggs Island, a week at Grey's Point, and I'd love to try the Outer Banks, but we've never been.

Alan


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We love the Outerbanks............A really nice and reasonalble campground is Ocean Waves which is ocean side small but really clean and we have also stayed at Frisco Woods which is on the soundside.

How is Greys Point? We have thought about staying there.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

I was surprised to see NO OUTBACKS at the Richmond RV show yesterday. The one new theme I saw in RV's is a lot of them have bunk beds where the bottom bunk is a folding style couch.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Did you go to the McGeorge RV site? They were in one of the remote building. I know they carry the Outback line. We didn't stop by their site because we were mainly there to pick up some accessories and literature on campgrounds.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We did. Talked to a couple of their sales people. They said they had plenty of Outbacks at the dealer, just didn't bring any to the show. They didn't say why. All I know is we've had our 21RS for 3 years and I still love it. I wish the dinette slid out to make a little more room.


----------

